# any growth hormone experts out there?



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

*any growth hormone experts out there? *

I've been taking ugl europharma Somatropin hgh at 3 ius a day ed for 8 weeks now and fancy a change

I've been offered anasomone and the same price and same iu or i can buy some pharma grade Genotropin for 3 times the money for the same ius!

So i can stick with my europharma or change to anasomone or go pharma grade for 3 times more, but i'd presume i could take less of the pharma grade because of the strenght?

What should i go for, and why?


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

so is the pharma grade at 36ius for the same price as 100ius of the ugl worth it?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

in a word no..

after using norditropin for 6 months, hygetropin for 4 months (as well as some blue tops thrown in there). Here's what i notice: as far as fat loss... not worth the money- DNP is FAR superior, and I mean FAR...

muscle growth- i've used insulin + GH and insulin + dnp and results where FAR superior on insulin + DNP than even GH or even AAS.

SO why do i keep using GH? well i notice NO difference between 2iu and 10iu except for water retention and swollen knuckles/elbows... but at 2-4iu/day my general well being is DEFINITELY better... notably, when i had 12 weeks of when i was in Australia (illegal there), i noticed my back was sore all day, all my joints ached and creaked and i felt my age... back in the UK, and after 2 weeks back on, my aches and pains vanished....

If GH is so effective at building muscle and burning fat, considering the number of people on here using it, there should be far more ripped, huge, muscular members.... but i doubt many (any?) can directly attribute their muscle to anything other than AAS or 'slin...

I'm not saying don't use it- i am, but dont expect miracles from it.... and on that basis, i don't think hte expensive pharma ones are worth the money..

BTW big buck.... i can't think straight looking at your avi... who IS that?? LOL


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

I agree , I dont think GH is the miracle people think it is. I have used it since Feb and at 4ius a day I feel great, has it cut me up, no more than my diet has. Have i good good gains off it , probably not, using other AAS's which have given me the gains I wanted.

Hygetropin has , as mentioned above, given me well being. Sorted out all my aches and pains from fighting but thats about it... as far as I can tell


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> in a word no..
> 
> after using norditropin for 6 months, hygetropin for 4 months (as well as some blue tops thrown in there). Here's what i notice: as far as fat loss... not worth the money- DNP is FAR superior, and I mean FAR...
> 
> ...


Cheers Aus, thanks for your thoughts, i think i'm gonna agree, the pharma is too much money for the results it gives. I'm on week 8 of my growth and have no sides at all (good or bad) but i'll carry on till the end of the year regardless.

My avi is a girl called Gemma i think, english girl who was popular a few years ago........i'm still in love with her!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

BatemanLondon said:


> I agree , I dont think GH is the miracle people think it is. I have used it since Feb and at 4ius a day I feel great, has it cut me up, no more than my diet has. Have i good good gains off it , probably not, using other AAS's which have given me the gains I wanted.
> 
> Hygetropin has , as mentioned above, given me well being. Sorted out all my aches and pains from fighting but thats about it... as far as I can tell


I train (for fun) in MMA also and it might be helping a little, so hard to tell, a good nights sleep would probably work better! I'm gonna add a little test in a few months just to keep me pumped and have more drive in the gym, only 250 a week.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

why not use Anavar with HGH for MMA ?


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> in a word no..
> 
> after using norditropin for 6 months, hygetropin for 4 months (as well as some blue tops thrown in there). Here's what i notice: as far as fat loss... not worth the money- DNP is FAR superior, and I mean FAR...
> 
> ...


Whats DNP?


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

BIG BUCK said:


> Whats DNP?


search it on google that what i just did now i want some.

Gemma Atkinson by the way


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

BatemanLondon said:


> why not use Anavar with HGH for MMA ?


might do, i've tried most steriods and var gave me headaches but might try it again before xmas, not in a dreadful rush to do gear again, i get a lot of sides. a bit of test e10 days should keep the sides low, on a different note, looking forward to Sonnen coming back!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

BIG BUCK said:


> Whats DNP?


2,4-dinitrophenol. Most powerful metabolic drug available. Ultimate fat burner if used properly. A very useful tool.... but drains you of energy (owing to who it works), so great for fat loss, bad for athletic performance while you use it.

i'm a vanity/mirror athlete (i.e Bodybuilder) so i don't care about my actual physical performance..


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> search it on google that what i just did now i want some.
> 
> Gemma Atkinson by the way


i live VERY near you mate, do you train locally?


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> 2,4-dinitrophenol. Most powerful metabolic drug available. Ultimate fat burner if used properly. A very useful tool.... but drains you of energy (owing to who it works), so great for fat loss, bad for athletic performance while you use it.
> 
> i'm a vanity/mirror athlete (i.e Bodybuilder) so i don't care about my actual physical performance..


thanks, not for me, i'm on the hunt for energy!


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

BIG BUCK said:


> i live VERY near you mate, do you train locally?


I used to train at fitness connection but now i train at home


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

is that girl in your avi at your home? If so, can i train at your home?


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

unfortunately there are no girls at my home gym, its handy though because i can train naked without feeling shy


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Got to agree on the issue of GH not being the wonder drug that people think it is concerning muscle growth, and I'm using pharma. On the plus, I have not been ill or had any injuries at all this year. At 42 this is a plus.

Did DNP quite a few times going back a few years, and also have to agree that the difference it makes to appearence is shocking, though I didn't try it with insulin. Had to actually cut back on cardio too while on it then. Shame my source doesn't get it anymore as it would be in the mix without hesitation.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

dt36 said:


> Got to agree on the issue of GH not being the wonder drug that people think it is concerning muscle growth, and I'm using pharma. On the plus, I have not been ill or had any injuries at all this year. At 42 this is a plus.
> 
> Did DNP quite a few times going back a few years, and also have to agree that the difference it makes to appearence is shocking, though I didn't try it with insulin. Had to actually cut back on cardio too while on it then. Shame my source doesn't get it anymore as it would be in the mix without hesitation.


I think anyone over 40 who uses GH is very happy with it... I know i'll be using it forever! but its for the feeling of well being (and also no injuries and only got flu once while on it, and recovered fast); my parents in their 60s rave about howmuch better they feel on it (and the old man has lost a trouser size with no change to diet), but i think people who take AAS get little noticeable physique benefit...

even when it comes to stopping fat gain with 'slin... GH did no where near as good a job as DNP, which for my money (and reasonable amount of experience!!) makes for the most bang for the buck of ANY combo.. 'slin+DNP packs muscle on, and you gain NO fat..


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

If DNP is some kind of industrial chemical does that mean its ok to ask for sources or is it still a big no no?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

> Re: any growth hormone experts out there?
> 
> in a word no..


but your the closest to one from your posts


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> but your the closest to one from your posts


I dont think Aus ment No GH experts, but NO there is not any advantage of getting pharma over what he has already.


----------

